# Weatherstripping Sticking to Paint



## IdahoBob (Jan 29, 2007)

I recently installed weatherstripping (the kind with a vinyl bulb held in an aluminum channel screwed to the jamb) on a couple of painted wood doors. The doors were painted with good quality 100% acrylic latex semi-gloss paint, one 5 years ago and the other two weeks ago. In both cases, the vinyl stuck to the paint and actually pulled the paint off the door where there was contact. Anyone else ever have this problem or know of a solution other than going to another type of weatherstripping?


----------



## Chazbe (Jul 19, 2007)

put some talcum powder or flower on the painted areas to eliminate some of the stickeyness


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Specifically what "good quality 100% acrylic paint" did you use?

SirWired


----------



## IdahoBob (Jan 29, 2007)

Sir Wired:

The most recent door was painted with Columbia Masterpiece. The door from 5 years ago was either Masterpiece or a similar Kelly-Moore Product.


----------



## Duane Foster (Oct 13, 2008)

*Quick fix for weather stripping*

After you repaint the areas that were pulled away, and stuck to the weater strip. Allow to dry (with door cracked) for 4 to 6 hours. Then apply a thin coat of Vaseline on the edge of the door and the weather stripping. This will allow the true cure time to your paint, and it wont stick. Good Luck, Duane Foster @ Color Wheel Paints and Coatings.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

*Weatherstrip sticks to paint*

Hi There,
I know this is an old thread but thought I would stick my 2 cents in.

The problem is not so much that the paint is not dry but more that 
the vinyl interacts with the latex paint. Doesn't matter how long
you wait...Vinyl bulb will stick to latex (but not oil based) paint.
Usually after weather warms up the problem occurs.

The thing to do is to buy the metal weatherstripping with optional
silicone bulb. Looks pretty much the same as the vinyl bulb but will
not stick to latex paint. 

It will be a special order item...The on the shelf stuff is all going to be
vinyl. You local hardware store can probably special order from 
Pemko or Columbia Aluminum products.

This will solve your sticking problem and as an added bonus, if properly
installed, will give you a better weather seal.

If you have more door questions please feel free to contact me through
my website at www.thedoorguy.com.
Best of luck with your project!
RC/DG


----------

